# High temp in gas smoker



## jsa (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi,

I have a new vertical gas smoker and I am having trouble maintaining an internal temperature of less than 275F on it's lowest setting and with an ambient temp of 75F outdoors. The unit has a single, butterfly-type vent on the top, but no vents near the base.

I am not against making some minor modifications, and I was wondering if drilling some vent holes down low on the side(s) would eleviate the high temp issue without producing adverse effects. I spoke to the manufacturer, and they are sending another gas valve, but I am not hopeful that this will solve the problem. They said that last year's model had two additional butterfly vents, one on each side down low, but that they had received a lot of complaints about temps that were too low. They said that perhaps they over-compensated by removing both vents.

My intention would be to use a small hole saw to add the necessary amount of ventilation, one hole at a time so as not to overdo it. Perhaps I could fabricate a sliding cover for additional control of the temps. What do you all think?

Thanks for your advice!

jsa


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 1, 2005)

Howdy jsa.

Is this by chance a GOSM smoker. Some of their newer models no longer have the lower vents. Funny they should remove them because of complaints, I would think that all one needs to do is close the vent. Some models had tabs that kept the vents from closing all the way, but the tabs can be bent out of the way or removed.

Back to your problem...I would wait for the new valve before attempting to mod the body and see if that helps.


----------



## jsa (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Yes indeed, this is a Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain, wide body version. I chose this partly due to the About.com "Ten best smokers under $400" article. I began with a Char-Broil electric water unit, and it went back to the retailer as fast as I could get it back in the box!

I really need the convenience of non wood or charcoal unit, and the gas option seemed to be a good compromise. With the winters we have here in Colorado, the high temp issue will likely take care of itself for part of the year!  :roll:

Thanks for the reply,

jsa


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 2, 2005)

Unfortunately, I haven't experienced the high temperature problem with any of my GOSM smokers probably because they all have the lower vents. During colder months I do close the vents to keep out the cold. I found out long before they started making the wide body model that the burner pulled in all the oxygen it needs to burn from the holes in its housing and the side vents were mainly for getting air to the smoke wood. I don't know if someone has developed a Mod to add ventilation to the wide body.

Hope you find the answer soon, but at least it won't be long before you get cooler weather.


----------



## arzig1 (Sep 6, 2005)

i have a gosm with a vent on the top annd one on either side near the bottom and had a hard time getting the temp low enough. they sent a new regulator and everything is fine now


----------

